# Wert von einem Granite Chief Rahmen



## rheinpreusse (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meinen 2013 Granite Chief Rahmen inklusive Dämpfer aus dem Jahr 2013 verkaufen. Er hat ein paar kleine Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe aber ansonsten i.O.

Welchen Preis würdet ihr ansetzen/ Was ist realistisch?


Hier erstmal ein Foto im aufgebauten Zustand. Heute Abend noch mal vom Rahmen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## CRASHER13 (7. Mai 2015)

einzelverkaufspreis rahmen:890.00
dämpfer: ca. 250.00
VHB: 650.00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben_987 (8. Mai 2015)

ich würde schätzen 400€, da er vermutlich nicht so gefragt ist.


----------

